# Testing after 5 day blastocyst transfer



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to do a poll to see how many days clinics are asking you to wait to carry out a home pregnancy test after a 5 day blast transfer. 

Thanks
DSH X X X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I was told to wait to 14 days post transfer....of course I didn't! Tested 9 days post - BFN, 10 days post - BFP   

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## DeeDL (Dec 27, 2009)

No home test, they wanted me to wait until 16 days past transfer (21 dpo) and go in for bloods. I found out I was pg after 14dpo though. Not sure why as lots of other clinics ask people to wait between 12 and 14dpo.

Good luck


----------

